# Mike strong



## Jimster135 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have been a vip with mike for 3 years now September his forum has went down no one is on there I have not recieved any emails I'm just wondering if any of you guys have the 411 on what happend he is a great guy very respectable and honorable if you need more info from me to see if I'm legit message me thanks


----------



## regular (Oct 15, 2015)

I'll check


----------



## Jimster135 (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## Yaya (Oct 15, 2015)

He's been around for a while and good


----------



## Jimster135 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes he has and is his last thread was about cyber juice and haven't heard from him didn't know who to ask I see some of you guys know him and might have info on his status ( good or bad)


----------



## Jimster135 (Oct 15, 2015)

Well Maybe I'm wrong I read some stuff about him from others don't know what to say.. But he was always good to me helpful and honest


----------



## schultz1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Are you owed anything jimster or, is this just a general inquiry


----------



## mikestrong (Oct 15, 2015)

VIP Jimster, 

I was on the SITE today? You mean ThVIPBoard? Right?

Cause I have not seen it down, I have had some car trouble, so was not on there, yes site is slow, but still up. for over 12 years, with no plans to shut it down.

Just emailed you VIP Jim, as this is news to me.

Respect
mikestrong


----------



## regular (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for stopping by Mike.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 15, 2015)

regular said:


> Thanks for stopping by Mike.



Can you find Jimmy Hoffa next lol??


----------



## regular (Oct 15, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Can you find Jimmy Hoffa next lol??



I'd stay away from that one.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 15, 2015)

regular said:


> I'd stay away from that one.



Yea true. Not something to get mixed up in


----------



## Jimster135 (Oct 15, 2015)

He owes me nothing at all I owe him if anything not going into details but he really helped change my life for the better I was just looking for him


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 16, 2015)

Doc owes me :32 (19):


----------



## Jimster135 (Oct 16, 2015)

Haha!! Better collect then


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 16, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Can you find Jimmy Hoffa next lol??



What about who killed kennedy?


----------



## Jimster135 (Oct 16, 2015)

It's the same ones that killed Hoffa


----------



## Burkhardt2012 (Feb 15, 2020)

So any update on him?


----------



## mugzy (Feb 15, 2020)

MS has been gone for about 5 years. He just disappeared one day.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Feb 15, 2020)

LeanHerm said:


> What about who killed kennedy?



Everyone better get there boots on s*** is about to get deep. I heard from a friend that told a friend who did it. Not pointing any fingers (Clinton's) did it.


----------

